# what colour is lily?



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

so appaloosas are all knew to me, but this is a horse im going to be riding for a friend. can anyone tell me what colour she is?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm more subscribing because I'm trying to figure out all of the craziness associated with the LP gene. 

I am probably completely wrong, but maybeee snowcap and varnish on..brown? Her base colour is really distorted.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

She is a snowcap appy with LP varnish on what looks like a black or bay coat. Prolly have to do a test tell the difference, too much roan. She is almost identical to my appy mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

she is an odd one, she has chestnut in her mane and tail, and in the light her legs look kinda chestnut too


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Either way, she's got a pretty cool coat.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

She is the same color as my mare. No one knows what color to call her either. 



KawaiiCharlie said:


> she is an odd one, she has chestnut in her mane and tail, and in the light her legs look kinda chestnut too


Sun bleaching I would guess.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you know what colour her parents are?


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

hmm maybe. ive heard NDappy is good with appy colours, im hoping for her to comment


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

i have no idea, sorry. i could ask her owner but i doubt they know, since they bought her from a dealer


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

AB, do you have an pictures of your mare? id like to see her


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am going to say black with snowcap and varnish.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh and my reason for black over bay and brown is that the coat inside her elbow is the same colour as her legs


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> Oh and my reason for black over bay and brown is that the coat inside her elbow is the same colour as her legs


Hmmm....

Brown can not be the same color on the legs and body?
Liver chestnut can not be the same color?

I would guess liver chestnut if I had to just guess a color.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Brown can not be the same color on the legs and body?
> Liver chestnut can not be the same color?
> ...



On a brown horse, the inside of the elbow will be a lighter colour, kind of like their muzzle and their flank is a lighter colour.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Snow cap with varnish is my vote. On my phone so no guess on base color right now from me.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

That is a freaking awesome horse. I know a POA stud who looks alot like that Appy, the marking was called a snowcap (that one looks to have some sort of "rib markings"). I'd say a bay, seeing as their is a red-brown sheen in the mane and somewhat in the legs. 

But I'm no expert, just using what I've learned. :3


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> On a brown horse, the inside of the elbow will be a lighter colour, kind of like their muzzle and their flank is a lighter colour.


Thanks Poseidon, that was what I would have replied with last night but my stupid internet decided it didn't like the HF


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> Thanks Poseidon, that was what I would have replied with last night but my stupid internet decided it didn't like the HF


It was probably being updated. It wasn't back up until sometime this afternoon. I tried to get on between my classes with no avail. haha. When I finally got on, someone in another thread said updates were being done.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Snowcap varnish appaloosa . I have a mare with almost identical coloring. She is a varnish app. She doesn't have a blanket though. Check her out. > Topliss the horse


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Subscribing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

She is so pretty. I wouldn't mind having her myself!


----------

